# New garage/shop finnaly under way!



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2009)

*New garage/shop finally under way! 9-13 UPDATE*

Old shop?:crying: Ok, crapper of a shed! and some progressive steps


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2009)

New building will be 28 x 48 with 12 x 28 partitioned off for dedicated workshop. I'll try to update as it comes together.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 18, 2009)

That is going to be so much fun-----heck you will get lost with all that space.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 18, 2009)

Good luck with the 'build, Landon. I'm sure that it will be a great workshop.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 18, 2009)

I think you might want to up your dedicated workshop area. You will over run it in no time and there is nor reason to waste space on something that can be parked outside. I have found no matter how big your shop is you will collect more stuff than you can fit in it.
Mike


----------



## markgum (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome.  keep the photos coming.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2009)

mredburn said:


> I think you might want to up your dedicated workshop area. You will over run it in no time and there is nor reason to waste space on something that can be parked outside. I have found no matter how big your shop is you will collect more stuff than you can fit in it.
> Mike


The wife put the ABSOLUTELY not on that. You see the pic of my old work area, I'll be quite happy for quite some time. Plenty of room behind for an addition, just maxed out the building fund right now.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 18, 2009)

I bet you can't wait! Enjoy.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so jealous!


----------



## mickr (Jul 19, 2009)

I just completed mine & have most of my tools moved in & I have to say I miss my old cramped space!! I knew where everything was!!! I was inside my house & could grab coffee just a few feet away!...but the new space is grand too..when I get used to it, I know it will be great fun..hope your build goes well and congrats on that huge building


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Another Step Closer*

Getting closer.


----------



## Fred (Jul 19, 2009)

Ain't it grand when a plan comes to happen. Amazing what one can do with a backhoe ...


----------



## mredburn (Jul 19, 2009)

what type of construction?  frame or block? I dont see any pipes, so no plumbing? Are you going to do an under ground electrical feed?

Mike


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 19, 2009)

mredburn said:


> what type of construction? frame or block? I dont see any pipes, so no plumbing? Are you going to do an under ground electrical feed?
> 
> Mike


 
Frame with 2 courses of block above ground. no, no plumbing :frown:. Could not afford it so will have to do without.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 19, 2009)

do you have to have permits and inspections?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 19, 2009)

yep, the inspection lady is not real nice but so far has passed each step, next step is foundation inspection after it is done on monday.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 19, 2009)

At this rate you will be moving into your new shop soon.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> At this rate you will be moving into your new shop soon.


 For that reason I wanted plumbing and climate control but it was not in the budget.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Closer*

Another step closer. Yes, that is rain coming in the background(AGAIN).


----------



## lundebc (Jul 24, 2009)

12 x 28 is awesome - when do you expect it to be "move-in" ready?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 25, 2009)

lundebc said:


> 12 x 28 is awesome - when do you expect it to be "move-in" ready?


 hopefully by sept 1 i should have it up, wired and insulated.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 25, 2009)

Lookin good!
I'm jealous!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Gaining on it.*

1/3 of the way on the floor


----------



## PenPal (Jul 28, 2009)

*Hi mate*

My friend a while since we spoke but I want you to know it reminds me of the Aussie Movie
Crocodile Dundee when Hoges has a guy supposedly in the big apple pulls a knife on him so he pulls out his enormous knife and made that prophetic statement now thats a knife.

Mate thats a shed to end all sheds, with your weather extremes will you insulate all round I have visions of a Sauna or Icebox? Do you have heavy snowfalls, what pitch is needed for snow?

Anyway good fortune to you since my dealings with you tell me you deserve this fine shed.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 28, 2009)

I take it you poured your side of the shop first.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 28, 2009)

mredburn said:


> I take it you poured your side of the shop first.


Wellllllllll...................:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jul 28, 2009)

Wire mesh? fibre fil? I take it you used 3000psi, what does a yard of mud go for in your area of the woods?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 28, 2009)

mredburn said:


> Wire mesh? fibre fil? I take it you used 3000psi, what does a yard of mud go for in your area of the woods?


 

Fiber fill is $100 buxx a yard.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Rain*

RAIN DELAY, no progress today!  :at-wits-end::at-wits-end:


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Walls & More floor*

WE HAVE WALLS!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Jul 30, 2009)

*hunter 27*

Progress is being made ,i had a desire to make and send you a re bar pen to remind you of the ground work alas customs knock back however wish you well look forward to the progress reports.

Regards Peter.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ty for the thoughts.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 30, 2009)

Lets see, final slab pour tomorrow and finish the walls. rafters/trusses plywood and dried in by sunday?  1 long extension cord and your turning by monday night. How much of the work are you doing yourself?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 30, 2009)

Carpenter I am NOT! My part is almost done until time for wire and sheetrock.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Floor is done*

Well got the floor done, now it needs to quit raining(again)


----------



## mredburn (Jul 31, 2009)

Rain is good for the curing of the slab, you should keep it soaked for the first seven days and keep wetting it for a month.  Reduces cracking. And those namby pamby carpenters can just get their butts up there and get those walls up. You do have lights dont you.   Mike


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 31, 2009)

mredburn said:


> Rain is good for the curing of the slab, you should keep it soaked for the first seven days and keep wetting it for a month. Reduces cracking. And those namby pamby carpenters can just get their butts up there and get those walls up. You do have lights dont you. Mike


 Wet for 7 days I can handle:wink:, but I had better see wood on the floor before ant dang month is up.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 5, 2009)

*A liitle further*

Between rain storms it has gotten a bit further.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you layed out your shop area yet? better start planning for future expansion.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 5, 2009)

I havent even put anything in it yet and you are talking "expansion".  You are Killin' me, and my wallet by the way.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice to see pictures of progress , you lucky man . It's looking good !


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 6, 2009)

*After the wind quit*

40+ mph wind finally stopped so a little progress was made.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Man that looks nice. I am so freakin' jealous right now, lol.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 7, 2009)

Lookin good, Dry in by this afternoon? Looks like you can start running wire.


----------



## jusaf (Aug 8, 2009)

I would love to have a workshop that size.  I have to move the wife's car our of the garage and then move my tools out where I can use them.  Then clean up and move it all back.  I can't wait to have a two car garage.

Jim


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 12, 2009)

*The rain stops now it is over 100 degrees (YUCK)*

updated to show progress


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's looking better and better all the time!


----------



## titan2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Man, are you going to have FUN or WHAT?!

Which side will be your workshop?



Barney


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice clean lines, clean floor, doesnt it just make you want to make something to cover it in sawdust.


----------



## markgum (Aug 13, 2009)

Landon;
  that is AWESOME.  looks like you could set up a extra room in there for weary IAP travelers. :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 13, 2009)

markgum said:


> Landon;
> that is AWESOME. looks like you could set up a extra room in there for weary IAP travelers. :biggrin:


 At least I won't be embarrased to have someone stop by now.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 13, 2009)

And just think-----5 years from now you will have to climb over stuff to get your lathe---the walk ways will be so tight you will have to turn sideways to get to the door.
We are talking about adding a 12 x 20 just to use for storage.
Enjoy the space while it last.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 13, 2009)

I bet it doesnt take 5 years


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't see many trees in the background----:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> I don't see many trees in the background----:biggrin:


 Funny how that works!!!! :biggrin:

I'm sure I'll be crowded eventually(too soon most likely) but coming from the 10 x 12 "crapper" I had it should be nice for awhile. :wink:


----------



## markgum (Aug 13, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## arioux (Aug 13, 2009)

When this tread started, it was fun watching it.  For an unknown reason, i fell more and more depress after each series of photo.  wonder why ? 

Great job. !


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 20, 2009)

Getting closer.....


----------



## mredburn (Aug 20, 2009)

Lookin good, nice clean lines,, electric is there, where's the sawdust?


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 27, 2009)

So where is the spare room section. You know you will be in there in the shop more than the house. My shop just passed final inspection do i get to do the inside and install the electric and the interior walls. Can wait. But it is going to be atleast another week before i get home to start.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 27, 2009)

Same boat here, final inspection over, I just need to get some *TIME* to wire and sheet the interior.  At least the breaker box is up and ready, so far I have 2 openers and 6 outlets, not quite enough to start turning yet. :frown:

More pics of finshed(except the approach concrete(can't afford it yet)) exterior to follow soon.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Latest Update*

Now I just need some time to wrap up my part(Interior).


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 28, 2009)

Still jealous! It looks awesome.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 28, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> At least the breaker box is up and ready, so far I have 2 openers and 6 outlets, not quite enough to start turning yet. :frown:
> 
> More pics of finshed(except the approach concrete(can't afford it yet)) exterior to follow soon.


 
The last time I checked there is only a single plug on the lathe :biggrin:. Doing the math.... it only takes one plug to start turning 

Man, that looks great!! I wish I had one that large. Mine is only 16x24. There is still a bunch of work left to go on the inside but it looks like you saved a ton by doing it yourself.....


----------



## randyrls (Aug 28, 2009)

Starting to shape up nicely!  Be sure to remember the Hurricane ties on the rafters, and to tie them to the foundation.  Wouldn't want your workshop to do a "Wizard of OZ" number.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 28, 2009)

Where I live you would by now  have had the following inspections
A soil compaction inspection and certification,posted on site, 
1-a slab inspection, prepour
2- rough framing- for the walls and trusses 
3-sheathing, for the clips, nail type, and nail pattern on the roof.
4-dry in  - the weight of the tar paper and the nail type and pattern.
5-final roof  
You would still need a rough electrical inspection, thats before you install the insulation, an insulation inspection, final electrical inspection, final framing, and then the Cerificate of use, Or occupancy,(depending on the structure and it use). Now you can legally use your shop.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep Landon, I would say you have come a long way my friend. It is looking very nice from here. Looks like a good place to just to hang out!


----------



## PenPal (Aug 28, 2009)

*Landon.*

Rapid progress indeed, I keep searching for windows and ventilation that probably exists. Noting the number of doors they sure make it easier to move around a workshop and separate his and hers.
Shed has clean lines and space a lovely feeling and I also see the barbie is ready to fire up for the celebrations to come.

All the best Peter.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 28, 2009)

Window on back, if need more air flow, I'll open the bay door a bit. It is a vented sofit all the way around.  Too many windows invites too many ways for people to see too much of what is inside.  Maybe paranoid but I know of a lot of shops broken into because of too much knowledge of its contents.


----------



## markgum (Aug 28, 2009)

looking good my friend.  and good point about the windows.  Wish I had a couple of windows in my garage, but alas I just have the double car door, hate it when someone walks by and they stop and look at the 'stuff' in there.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 29, 2009)

*Landon*

The front of my workshop faces the street so I bought two tiltadoors and double skinned and strengthened one from the two, hung it on the end and mounted it in front of the shop. When I work in there in the summer especially handy and private so I understand where you are coming from. It has brought a lot of puzzled looks parked at right angles to the workshop doors. Good thinking on your part it sure looks secure from that angle.

Regards Peter.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 30, 2009)

*8-30 update*

I'm forcing myself to refrain from filling the shop until I get it done.


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 30, 2009)

Been following all your pics up to this point. It's looking awesome and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little jealous. I don't know if I could hold off like you are to move in the tools! It looks awesome! Can't wait to see how you organize it!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## arioux (Sep 1, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> I'm forcing myself to refrain from filling the shop until I get it done.



Good thing.  If you get the stuff in right now, you will never finish it.  DAMHIKT


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 1, 2009)

Remember, the big side is the shop - the small side is the garage! :tongue:


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 13, 2009)

*9/13/09 update*

Slow going only being able to get a few hours in after work but it is getting there.  Next comes the Sheetrock.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 13, 2009)

looking good! looks like you are doing a nice job of it.
I see you have some good help there.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 13, 2009)

Ohhh yea.  I would tell the wife and kids daddy Is moving into his new house.  If ya need me gimme a call on my new phone line.
  Very nice.  Are you going to drywall or OSB your walls?


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 13, 2009)

debated it decided on drywall.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 13, 2009)

Better get that wall up quick, it will be snowing there by the end of the month :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking good Landon ! I agree with the drywall .


----------



## Wolfcoast (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like it's coming together nicely!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 2, 2010)

While it became winter too soon last fall I have slowly made progress despite the LONG LONG winter season. It is not done and CERTAINLY NOT organized but here are a few more pics.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice, very nice.  So where is all the sawdust?  I see the lathe, but no sawdust.  You need that layer of sawdust for the comfort look.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 2, 2010)

Good looking Lathe-----that's the first pic I have seen of it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 2, 2010)

I still use my jet the most but I have not caught the bug to do other stuff like I have to do pens.  I will use it more I'm sure as I want to try some larger stuff besides calls, stoppers and pens with an occasional rolling pin thrown in.


----------



## Mark (Apr 2, 2010)

That looks awesome. Enjoy your new space...


----------



## jeffnreno (Apr 2, 2010)

Great looking shop - I hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## mredburn (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice, glad to see you finally got it wrapped up AND you have pictures to prove it. MIne is such a disaster right now yours is clean and you have room to walk around.    Mike


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZJxdm380YYUS Not as clean as you might think, there is a wall missing in the photos.  It is in the parking part.  It is where a huge heap o' crap is piled that is supposed to be in the shop part.


----------

